# Made my own fishing weights this weekend.



## lugoismad (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm going striper fishing below a dam next month, and needed some heavy weights so I can cast way out there and keep a big live shad on the bottom.
A friend of mine is a mechanic and gave me a gallon jug of wheel weights. My grandfather deals in antiques and travels the tri-state buying an selling stained glass windows. If a window is damaged and can't be repaired, he'll take them apart. He gave me a big box of glazing lead. So, there is a very good chance there is some Tiffany stained glass lead in this batch, lol.
I clamped two 2x4s together and used a big paddle bit to cut holes right in between the two boards







Melted the lead on a cheap hot plate. Don't use ANYTHING that you will later re-use for food. This is lead only stuff now.






Put wire loops in the molds, then spray the molds with WD40 to help the lead release easier once its cooled.






Use a cheap spoon to scoop all the dirt (dross) off the top of the melted lead and dump it in a can.






Pour it in your molds and give them 5 minutes or so to harden.






I tared that 2x4 chunk and then put the weight on it. It was still a bit warm and didn't want to damage my scale.






Spent about an hour at it, and got about 30 4-5 ounce weights.






After about 30, my mold started getting burnt up, so I pitched it and grabbed another piece of scrap wood.
Also, I tried modifying some bottom bouncers I bought today at the flea market. Not sure if this will work or not, but hey, they were cheap.






This didn't cost me a dime besides a cheap ($10) hot plate from the dollar store that I can reuse for other projects, a crappy walmart pot that my wife let me sacrifice and some scrap wood and wire I had laying around already.
Beats paying $1 a piece or more. Plus I have the satisfaction of doing it myself.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 28, 2016)

Sinker molds of all different styles and sizes are pretty inexpensive. I started making 2 thru 5 oz sinkers several years ago for when I go for catfish. If you fish swift waters and need your hook to stay put after you cast it out, make some heavy sinkers that are as flat as you can get them. Think thick silver dollar. Being flat, it will lay on the bottom and the current can't roll it as easy so they have a much better change of staying where you put it. I was just given and old split shot mold that I'm going to give a try this summer. If I can make those it will save me a good bit on my sinkers I use for bream and crappie fishing.


----------



## lugoismad (Feb 28, 2016)

JMichael said:


> Sinker molds of all different styles and sizes are pretty inexpensive. I started making 2 thru 5 oz sinkers several years ago for when I go for catfish. If you fish swift waters and need your hook to stay put after you cast it out, make some heavy sinkers that are as flat as you can get them. Think thick silver dollar. Being flat, it will lay on the bottom and the current can't roll it as easy so they have a much better change of staying where you put it. I was just given and old split shot mold that I'm going to give a try this summer. If I can make those it will save me a good bit on my sinkers I use for bream and crappie fishing.



I was at Bass Pro on saturday, and molds where around $50 each.

The scrap wood was free.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 28, 2016)

Holy crap!!! lol That's crazy prices, what sort of mold was it. I bought mine a few years ago at a small mom n pop sporting goods store, but they were less than 15$. Maybe I just got lucky. haha


----------



## JMichael (Feb 28, 2016)

BTW, if you continue to make them with wood molds, soak the two halves in a bucket of water over night and the lead will set quicker and the boards will last longer. If you decide to make some flat ones, use a forstner bit and drill your hole in the flat side of the board about 3/8 deep. Lay your loop in and pour your lead.

Edit: When I was a kid, we'd make our own weights using pop bottle caps as our molds. They weren't big enough for really fast water, but they were reasonably flat and worked pretty good. 

BTW I checked on ebay and there are a wide variety of size and type molds ranging from 10 to 30 bucks. There are some more expensive also.


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2016)

Awesome man!


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 29, 2016)

Great idea. I have a few molds that were my grandfathers that I use occasionaly but they are only up to about 2 oz. I have a trip coming up in the keys that I will need home 6 to 12 oz leads for. I may steal a modified version of your idea.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 29, 2016)

you done good Lugo - you done good.



now, we are anxiously waiting to see those STRIPERS in your bucket !!!

best of luck in your trip - be safe.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 29, 2016)

DO NOT SOAK IN WATER!!!! That is dangerous idea!!!!! Molten lead plus water is a good way to get an explosion of molten lead in your face. Speaking from experience.


----------



## overboard (Feb 29, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> DO NOT SOAK IN WATER!!!! That is dangerous idea!!!!! Molten lead plus water is a good way to get an explosion of molten lead in your face. Speaking from experience.



X2! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
From a former foundry worker!


----------



## JMichael (Feb 29, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> DO NOT SOAK IN WATER!!!! That is dangerous idea!!!!! Molten lead plus water is a good way to get an explosion of molten lead in your face. Speaking from experience.


I agree, liquid water and molten lead do not mix and I probably should have clarified that. But I'm not talking about using water in the mold, I'm talking about soaking the wood to let it absorb what water it will. All you get with wet wood is a small amount of steam if anything. But it keeps the wood from burning and changing the mold.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well done...Lugo! I love creative ideas. Especially ones that save money$$$$$$. richg99


----------



## lugoismad (Mar 1, 2016)

Johnny said:


> you done good Lugo - you done good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am honestly kind of worried. My father is my grandfathers caretaker. My grandfather turns 87 next month, has one leg due to a MRSA infection, and while he isn't senile....he can be forgetful. He's ok on his own for a few days as long as the neighbors check in on him. Luckily my dad and grandfather live in a very close knit apartment complex and they are friends with everyone in their building. 

It really surprised me, a muslim family moved in across from them, they were egyptian refugees during the arab spring, and I expected my grandfather to be rather close minded about them. But sure enough, he's been nothing but warm, they've had them over for dinner, all sorts of stuff. 

Anyways, Saturday my dad had to call an ambulance for him. He'd been having chest pain all week, and was taking his nitroglycerin pills to fix his "indigestion". Yeah, it wasn't indigestion. 

So, he's in the hospital while they figure out if they are going to have to put another stint in or up his medication.

Regardless, I'm going. But if my dad has to back out due to my grandfather, I'll take my wife and kids and we'll do more of a "vacation" and I'll fish the evening with my friend.


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 1, 2016)

lugoismad said:


> Johnny said:
> 
> 
> > you done good Lugo - you done good.
> ...




Thoughts and prayers for your grandfather, brother....enjoy striper fishing with your homemade sinkers! Look great BTW!


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 2, 2016)

awesome! i used to make 2oz-6oz weights when i was a teen.


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (May 7, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> DO NOT SOAK IN WATER!!!! That is dangerous idea!!!!! Molten lead plus water is a good way to get an explosion of molten lead in your face. Speaking from experience.



+1!


----------

